# Photoshop Skills



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 28, 2005)

So... I just got Photoshop and I'm trying to play around and learn new things! I figured there's probably some Photoshop talent hidden here (Prettykitty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), so if anyone has any cool pics or tips to show that'd be great! 

I can't do much yet, but I did learn how to change the color of my eyes w/ the lasso tool thingy (yaaaay!) but I wish there was an easier way. Plus, if I try to make them any other color, they look kinda fake. I'd love to know how to get rid of freckles! I can mess around w/ the image settings too (color, shadow/highlight, etc), but that's about it. Nothing fancy. Here's the original pic:





... and here's what I did in Photoshop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








.... and here's my 2nd attempt lol:




Gah I suck! Now it looks too red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd love some tips, and post pics of your own! This is really helping me procrastinate haha


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 28, 2005)

To be honest, I like the origianl better. 

I think that you look stunning either way, but I really like the first one.


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 28, 2005)

same here girly...  the coloring is too harsh in the 2nd pic.. and there is too much yellow...do you have the photo in RGB mode... for one.. if so, I would play with the levels on it.... take them individually- red, then blue, then green... never use the auto levels.. its bad news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I use photoshop...I'd say 7 hrs out of an 8 hr workday... so if you have any questions- feel free to ask...


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks Corv's Queen! I guess I need a tutorial or something haha.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_same here girly...  the coloring is too harsh in the 2nd pic.. and there is too much yellow...do you have the photo in RGB mode... for one.. if so, I would play with the levels on it.... take them individually- red, then blue, then green... never use the auto levels.. its bad news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I use photoshop...I'd say 7 hrs out of an 8 hr workday... so if you have any questions- feel free to ask... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahhhh okay! Thanks so melozburngr! I just did like Autolevels, Autocolor lol... guess I should have played w/ it more instead. Hope you don't mind if I PM you sometime!


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 28, 2005)

no prob.


----------



## GlamDazzled (Nov 28, 2005)

i do retouching for a hobbie...so...i did a version of your pic too! lol


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh wow Glamdazzled! Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You even made my lips bigger! That's so cool! I'm going to get addicted to this I can tell....


----------



## GlamDazzled (Nov 28, 2005)

lol yeah its alot of fun once you learn how to work everything..im still learning myself. your pic was super easy to do...you should see some of the others I've worked on. WHEW! thats all i can say lol


----------



## Cuse (Nov 28, 2005)

I think your multi-colored eye is sexy as hell. It makes you unique. And freckles rock.


----------



## kat121085 (Nov 28, 2005)

GlamDazzled, you made her eyes even sparklier.

SugarAsh, it's a gorgeous picture w/o any retouching.  I like your natural eyes too.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 28, 2005)

glamdazzled thats awesome. i want to know how to do that. i was trying to do a friends photo, but im totally clueless on how to do it. are there tutorials on how to do like you did?


----------



## exodus (Nov 28, 2005)

Okay I tried making your freckles disappear, but boy that was hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't get it to look natural! I played around with your eye colour and lips as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was kinda fun!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 28, 2005)

Oooh Exodus I love the lips and the eyes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you doll! Yeah the freckles are hard to get rid of, but yours looks so good! I tried to do it, but I just ended up looking muddy. 

I knew you gals had Photoshop skills... I'd like a tutorial too from any of you!


----------



## Alexa (Nov 29, 2005)

lol i always edit mess around in photoshop when i'm bored. sometimes i'll edit pics like so;











but i usually just make blends/signatures..
















there's a lot of nice tutorials on this site: http://good-tutorials.com/


----------



## GlamDazzled (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_glamdazzled thats awesome. i want to know how to do that. i was trying to do a friends photo, but im totally clueless on how to do it. are there tutorials on how to do like you did?_

 

alot of the "techniques" I use I kind of learned on my own just from trying different things in PS - but I did look at a few tutorials in the begining.....all would be found here: http://www.good-tutorials.com/tutorials/9 


Maybe I can even whip up a tutorial of my own.  I'll think about doing  that...

retouched image 1
retouched image 2








retouched image 5


----------



## user4 (Nov 29, 2005)

omg, all those look so amazing!!! can you please please please do a tutorial!!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 29, 2005)

Seriously those all look amazing! 

Alexa, how do you change the hair color so naturally? I'd loooove to know! Or anyone else!


----------



## Alexa (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_Seriously those all look amazing! 

Alexa, how do you change the hair color so naturally? I'd loooove to know! Or anyone else! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm horrible at explaining stuff like that.. i found some good tutorials, though.

http://fotofects.com/articles/88/1/Hair-Dye
http://simplygfx.com/pstutorials.php..._from=&ucat=2&
http://saberfusion.com/haircolor.php


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 29, 2005)

Ah thank you! *runs off to become a red-head via Photoshop*


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 29, 2005)

i will have to check them out. i was wondering how you changed haircolor and clothing color...


----------



## stacey (Nov 29, 2005)

what photoshp version do you guys use? i'm stuck on 5.5 cause i'm so damn used to it. i want the new version but dont feel like paying for it. anyone want to send it to me?


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 29, 2005)

does anyone know if  there a way anyone can send photoshop through the computer? or do you have to buy a disk? because I have NO money. and I'd kill for photoshop. 8)


----------



## GlamDazzled (Nov 29, 2005)

I use PS 7....I dont know how to send from comp. to comp. but I got mine from kazaa...and you can get it from Ares too.


----------



## stacey (Nov 29, 2005)

has anyone used CS? (or is that what it's called?)


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 29, 2005)

I use Photoshop CS2- it is the latest version of the program from Adobe... it is part of the Adobe Creative Suite... there are a lot of features that I have grown to love...


----------



## stacey (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm afraid of using anything other than 5.5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cause I'm just so used to that version. I'm getting CS2 from a friend sometime this week. Have any websites for reference?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamDazzled* 
_i do retouching for a hobbie...so...i did a version of your pic too! lol 




_

 
OMG I love it!! She look like an angel!!!! 

I want a pic photoshoped by you!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_ but i usually just make blends/signatures..




_

 
I would love you forever (even more ) if you do a signature for me!


----------



## GlamDazzled (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_OMG I love it!! She look like an angel!!!! 

I want a pic photoshoped by you!!_

 

post it up.


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Nov 29, 2005)

i want photo shop sooo bad! and girl never photoshop your beautiful eyes agian! they are my favorite things everr!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 29, 2005)

Ok... this one! (You can cut the words)






Only one thing though, I want colored contacts soon, can you do something in a honey shade?


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 29, 2005)

see, I'm a bit of a pyro..    It looks kinda crappy since I just grabbed the logo off the webste (too lazy to re-draw it)  so it looks pixelized.


----------



## GlamDazzled (Nov 29, 2005)

k here ya go PrettyKitty:






I'm not sure if what I did is the same color as the contacts ur gettin but...I TRIED!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 29, 2005)

Oh yay I love it!! I must get those contacts NOW!


----------



## GlamDazzled (Nov 30, 2005)

cant wait to see them on u!  oh and I just wanted to tell u that i LOVE ur eyebrows...I want to do mine like that but I'm scared to mess with them lol


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have CS2 as well, but I have no idea how to use 3/4 of the stuff on there! 

OMG PrettyKitty (not like you need to be photoshopped) but that eye color looks hot on you! Awesome job GlamDazzled!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovedisneyland* 
_i want photo shop sooo bad! and girl never photoshop your beautiful eyes agian! they are my favorite things everr!_

 
Aw thank you! Sometimes I wish they'd match though... my sister always gets compliments on her blue eyes and I always think "But mine are blue too!... Kinda!"


----------



## Alexa (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I would love you forever (even more ) if you do a signature for me!_

 
you know i'll do pretty much anything for youuuuu!!! private message me all the info.. like. around what size you want it, the pictures and the text you want on the siggy 8)


----------



## exodus (Nov 30, 2005)

I photoshopped this PrettyKitty's picture a while back, simply because you're just so beautiful and I just wanted to play around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is my favourite pic of you!

I didn't post it up before because, well, it's a bit awkward to just post it up out of nowhere, isn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But since we're showing photoshopped pics here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't do anything to your features, they're already perfect. So I just brightened the pic, lengthened your lashes, changed your eye and lip colour and that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't do you justice, PrettyKitty, but I hope you don't mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The original







The photoshopped version







The soft 'glossy magazine' version - why didn't you model again??


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 30, 2005)

OMG that's awesome exodus!! I look less mad.. haha This red lipstick look really good, I need a MAC lipstick in this shade now!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 30, 2005)

That's hot Exodus! I'd totally buy a lipstick in that shade if it made me look like that!


----------



## Pei (Nov 30, 2005)

Exodus!!! Teach me how to lengthen lashes & change eye-colour, plsssssss 

(I'm using CS2)


----------



## jokers_kick (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_lol i always edit mess around in photoshop when i'm bored. sometimes i'll edit pics like so;












but i usually just make blends/signatures..
















there's a lot of nice tutorials on this site: http://good-tutorials.com/_

 
mikhayla went to my school

haha weird.


----------



## Alexa (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jokers_kick* 
_mikhayla went to my school

haha weird._

 
lol, really?? its such a small world, i swear.


----------



## stacey (Dec 1, 2005)

ex just do the tut for the prettykitty pic. i'm having trouble following cause i'm on a much older version of ps.


----------



## jeanna (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_lol i always edit mess around in photoshop when i'm bored. sometimes i'll edit pics like so;




_

 
I love what you did with the skin here. Is something like that hard to do?


----------



## Alexa (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_I love what you did with the skin here. Is something like that hard to do?_

 
nope! i just used the smudge tool in photoshop


----------



## stacey (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm still brushing up on my PS skills cause it's been a year since I used it PLUS I'm at work but this is what I ended up with.






It's not as sharpe as the others alexa & glamdazzled did.


----------



## user3 (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd like to know how to do the lashes too! & the eyes!


----------



## Alexa (Dec 1, 2005)

i think i'll make some tutorials tonight...

anyone have any requests?


----------



## stacey (Dec 1, 2005)

flawless skin.... with v5.5


----------



## Alexa (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_flawless skin.... with v5.5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol i got your pm on that.. i havent had much time to reply, sorry! i used to have 5.5 and it's pretty much the same as 7. just find the smudge tool on the toolbar on the left and mess around with the opacity.


----------



## exodus (Dec 2, 2005)

To change eye colour is super simple. Just select the part to want to change the colour of - the eyeball, obviously, but remember to exclude the pupil; you want that to stay black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And then you can change the colour through a few methods. One involves making a new layer and filling in the "lasso"-ed area with the colour you want and then changing the layer properties (be it multiple or soft light or whatever you choose). An easier option (but not as much control) is just Image -> Adjustment -> Variations and play around with the settings.

To lengthen lashes, I used the Burn tool (don't use the brush; way too harsh and spidery. Unless of course you use a tablet instead of a mouse, in which case, go for it!) at 40% setting with 2 pixel brush and "drew" them on. This one is ridiculously simple but trying on your patience


----------



## kimmy (Dec 2, 2005)

this is in gif formatte, so it kind of ruined some of it...




voila!! no more freckles. i must say though, i don't think your pictures ever need any photoshopping, you look fantastic as it is ;]


----------



## Pei (Dec 2, 2005)

I'd changed eye colours with Glamdazzled's hair colour changing method and it works fine too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For the lashes...hmmm...I'm SURE it's VERY tedious! Gotta try it when I'm free.

Ty girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exodus* 
_To change eye colour is super simple. Just select the part to want to change the colour of - the eyeball, obviously, but remember to exclude the pupil; you want that to stay black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And then you can change the colour through a few methods. One involves making a new layer and filling in the "lasso"-ed area with the colour you want and then changing the layer properties (be it multiple or soft light or whatever you choose). An easier option (but not as much control) is just Image -> Adjustment -> Variations and play around with the settings.

To lengthen lashes, I used the Burn tool (don't use the brush; way too harsh and spidery. Unless of course you use a tablet instead of a mouse, in which case, go for it!) at 40% setting with 2 pixel brush and "drew" them on. This one is ridiculously simple but trying on your patience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Pei (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_i think i'll make some tutorials tonight...

anyone have any requests?_

 

Alter the shape of noses!!!

Or slimming the body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you soooooooo muchie :x


----------



## exodus (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_Alter the shape of noses!!!

Or slimming the body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you soooooooo muchie :x_

 
Filter -> Liquify is pure magic!


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 2, 2005)

to glamdazzled...could you photoshop these two pictures? do whatever you want with it.. change the eye color, make it more tan, anything...can you extend hair by the way? without making it look really unnatural? thanks so much! this is awesome!


----------



## exodus (Dec 2, 2005)

For PrettyKitty:

Here's the honey contacts:






And the brown contacts:






I still much prefer the green


----------



## GlamDazzled (Dec 2, 2005)

ok here ya go carpediem17:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 2, 2005)

Edoxus you're a goddess!! I love the honey eyes!! I think it would look awesome with caramel or copper highlights!


----------



## Padmita (Dec 2, 2005)

Glamdazzled (or whoever wants to play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), would you mind photoshopping this pic for me? (Only if you have time of course!) I would like a bit more texture or shadow-light-effects to it, because the pics always look so flat compared to real life! 
And I have always wanted to know how I would look with *really* dark brown eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## stacey (Dec 2, 2005)

Laptops sucks


----------



## user3 (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_i think i'll make some tutorials tonight...

anyone have any requests?_

 
How to change eye color and how to do the lashes!


----------



## user3 (Dec 2, 2005)

I am just learning.


----------



## GlamDazzled (Dec 2, 2005)

ok here ya go Padmita:


----------



## user4 (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamDazzled* 
_ok here ya go Padmita:



_

 
wow, it looks so natural... how do u do this?????


----------



## insanebeauty27 (Dec 2, 2005)

everyone has such great photoshop skills!  Here are 2 pics of me if anyone would like to try to photoshop them for me I would greatly appreciate it!  I would love to have fuller lips, and either light honey brown eyes or maybe green eyes!  Oh and a different color hair, whatever you think would look good!


----------



## GlamDazzled (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_wow, it looks so natural... how do u do this?????_

 
lol just patience and practice!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 2, 2005)

For Insanebeauty27:


----------



## GlamDazzled (Dec 2, 2005)

ok insanebeauty27 I went kind of crazy on this:





it was fun though!


----------



## user3 (Dec 2, 2005)

I am probably going to get a pie in the face for this.
Here is the After




Here is the Before






I know am not the best but all these really help me to figure out to do everything.

I did a horrible job on the hair and then I forgot to go back and erase some extra color from the hair.....oppps sorry.


Ok I took down the full face because PrettyKitty bashed me  




J/k. I did something and messed up the pic. There was a yellow "stain" on the jaw area I could not remove. So Here's the eyes.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 2, 2005)

Zap2it; What's the yellow thing on her jaw?


----------



## user3 (Dec 2, 2005)

I couldn't clear that out of the pic. It was strange when I went to soften it that color appeared on her chin. Hey give me a break I am new at this.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 2, 2005)

It was just funny Zap2it, don't get mad.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 2, 2005)

For Padmida:


----------



## user3 (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_It was just funny Zap2it, don't get mad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 LOL I am not mad! Just teasing!
I took pic down cause I didn't realize the yellow was that noticable.
I looked really bad!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 2, 2005)

Haaaaa come on! You just need to learn, and then it will be really easy.


----------



## user3 (Dec 2, 2005)

I am trying. It's so freaking hard.
I  think I need a photoshop instead of a paintshop.

I really like what you did with Padmida. It looks really nice!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 2, 2005)

OMG you did it with Paintshop??? You must have Photoshop!! I know now how it can be hard with what you have!!


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 2, 2005)

i hate to ask again, but im actually making a photoalbum for a friend so this would be greatly appreciated...i want to see what everyone does with these though!


----------



## GlamDazzled (Dec 2, 2005)

i tried to make your hair longer carpedium17 lol...it turned out...o..k


----------



## professionaltart (Dec 2, 2005)

damnnnn glamdazzled, i am AMAZED at your skills!!! i would pay you just to retouch all thepictures i have LOL


----------



## GlamDazzled (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_damnnnn glamdazzled, i am AMAZED at your skills!!! i would pay you just to retouch all thepictures i have LOL_

 

my services are for HIRE! lol


----------



## user3 (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_OMG you did it with Paintshop??? You must have Photoshop!! I know now how it can be hard with what you have!!_

 

Yup, it's hell of hard.
I don't even know of a cheap or free photoshop so I am just going to have to work with the paint shop for now.


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 3, 2005)

glamdazzled, it actually turned out great...i didnt notice at first, thats how natural it looked...thanks so much by the way!


----------



## Padmita (Dec 3, 2005)

Thank you so much stacey, Zap2it, GlamDazzled and PrettyKitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I really like the dark eyes, although I've never seen myself with such bright lip colours - I think they might be a bit too much for my skintone, what do you think ? I want to learn Photoshop now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Great work!


----------



## fairytale22 (Dec 3, 2005)

OMG would you pleaaase do one for me?
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b6...e22/1014/1.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b6...e22/1022/2.jpg


----------



## user3 (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Padmita* 
_Thank you so much stacey, Zap2it, GlamDazzled and PrettyKitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I really like the dark eyes, although I've never seen myself with such bright lip colours - I think they might be a bit too much for my skintone, what do you think ? I want to learn Photoshop now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Great work!_

 

Since I am learning I was just playing with the colors on the lips but in all honesty I think a  sheer cherry red would look nice on you.


----------



## user3 (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairytale22* 
_OMG would you pleaaase do one for me?
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b6...e22/1014/1.jpg
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b6...e22/1022/2.jpg_

 

OH I am going to have fun with those pics! 

Now i just have to figure out how to work this Photoshop since I had been working with Paintshop! I am going to play around with them on Sunday.


----------



## Pei (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exodus* 
_Filter -> Liquify is pure magic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ermm...like how? I'd tried and I distorted myself . LOL

Can u sharpen my ugly button nose a lil for me when u have time, plsssss?






TIA :x


----------



## exodus (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_Ermm...like how? I'd tried and I distorted myself . LOL

Can u sharpen my ugly button nose a lil for me when u have time, plsssss?

TIA :x_

 
Hahaha sure gimme a sec. You just need to get the settings right, takes a bit of experimenting, that's all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll play around with your pic and see what I can do


----------



## exodus (Dec 5, 2005)

Pei, this is the best I could do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did some other stuff as well just for fun, I hope you don't mind


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 5, 2005)

I tried to photoshop your pic, Pei... but seriously your nose was already perfect, I really don't see why you want to change it. So the result was horrible!


----------



## Pei (Dec 5, 2005)

Ahh....Thks for editing hun.

At least I know I don't have to go for a rhino for now, sharper nose made me look like an eagle


----------



## Pei (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I tried to photoshop your pic, Pei... but seriously your nose was already perfect, I really don't see why you want to change it. So the result was horrible!_

 


Thks lovely, at least for the effort!

Asian=button nose,  fair enuff


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 5, 2005)

Awwwww, but I love your nose!!!


----------



## exodus (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_Ahh....Thks for editing hun.

At least I know I don't have to go for a rhino for now, sharper nose made me look like an eagle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Tell me about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've learned to embrace my button nose, we'll look strange with sharper noses, the rest of our facial structure just won't work with them. Yay for button noses


----------



## Pei (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exodus* 
_Tell me about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've learned to embrace my button nose, we'll look strange with sharper noses, the rest of our facial structure just won't work with them. Yay for button noses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

U had me laughing for that! LOL

For the first time I heard - Yay for button nose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Honestly, it's not that huge IRL!


----------



## Pei (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Awwwww, but I love your nose!!!_

 
 I'm learning, very slowly to accept that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thk u beautiful, u have the most flawless features ya know?


Thank u midnightlouise :x


----------



## user3 (Dec 6, 2005)

I agree with them Pei! You have a great nose!!!


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 6, 2005)

how do i put the pictures from adobe onto like photobucket? it wont let me do it ...please!


----------



## GlamDazzled (Dec 6, 2005)

^^ save them as jpeg or png first then upload them.


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 6, 2005)

ok thanks!


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 6, 2005)

fairytale22:

          the first one i played around with your hair, eyes, lips, eyebrows...the second one i didnt have as much time...im new at this and you were like my test subject haha...
Befores:










Afters:


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 6, 2005)

fairytale22:

          the first one i played around with your hair, eyes, lips, eyebrows...the second one i didnt have as much time...im new at this and you were like my test subject haha...
Befores:









Afters:


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 6, 2005)

oops sorry bout posting it twice! i dont know how to delete the first one though...haha my bad!


----------



## sapayne02 (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_To be honest, I like the origianl better. 

I think that you look stunning either way, but I really like the first one._

 
I agree................you are beautiful the way you are. The first pic looks the best girl. You are sexy, beautiful, love your eyes they are stunning.


----------



## pucci (Dec 7, 2005)

............


----------



## Pei (Dec 7, 2005)

OMG! LOL. I "looked" like an eagle and now I "look" a rabbit!

Pucci, u changed my pinkish face to another tone, tries to whiten my "can't be bleached" teeth and ...?


----------



## Pei (Dec 7, 2005)

I was kinda bored and I played with my CS2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sick of editing my pics...sooooo this time round, 

I'm using this pic from www.uglyexpat.com.

This taiwanese girl here....hmmm...looked so wrong! 
- Asian with blond hair...enuff said
- The top...OMG

The result is kinda fakish...but... it's jus for fun & for "educating" purposes *Grins*







What I did:

1. Changed her hair colour with layer + airbrush
2. Smoothen her skin with blur
3. Correcting the facial lines & dark eye rings/bags with airbrush
4. Apply blusher & l/s with layer + airbrush
5. Alter the top with airbrush
6. Mosaic-ed the background
7. Smart-sharpen + unsharp mask the whole pic
8. Contrasted the whole pic
9. Added words on the pic

Hope u lovelies had enjoyed my post


----------



## user3 (Dec 7, 2005)

Pei, I played around with your pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Before






After


----------



## Pei (Dec 7, 2005)

Yay nessa!

I'm tanner and I got NO dark eye rings


----------



## user3 (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_Yay nessa!

I'm tanner and I got NO dark eye rings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Whew! I was worried you would not like it.

Honestly,  you are so adorable I didn't even know what to do. I didn't want to change any of your lovely features. It's hard to improve on perfection!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I started using Photoshop instead of Paint Shop (Many Thanks to Alexa) and you have been the best one so far. Not to mention it was super easy and fun to play around with your pretty face!


----------



## pucci (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_OMG! LOL. I "looked" like an eagle and now I "look" a rabbit!

Pucci, u changed my pinkish face to another tone, tries to whiten my "can't be bleached" teeth and ...?_

 
Sorry, I actually didn't change you're skin tone, it was just the file format.
I tried to make your hair shinier, and filled in a gap, also made your e/s sparklier.
I just tried to brighten your teeth and your braces. 
Obviously you don't need retouching, you just had a pretty face to work with. I thought you might like it. I'll take them down.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 7, 2005)

Is it possible to totally take the braces off with photoshop?  My skills are not so good!


----------



## user3 (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_I was kinda bored and I played with my CS2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sick of editing my pics...sooooo this time round, 

I'm using this pic from www.uglyexpat.com.

This taiwanese girl here....hmmm...looked so wrong! 
- Asian with blond hair...enuff said
- The top...OMG

The result is kinda fakish...but... it's jus for fun & for "educating" purposes *Grins*







What I did:

1. Changed her hair colour with layer + airbrush
2. Smoothen her skin with blur
3. Correcting the facial lines & dark eye rings/bags with airbrush
4. Apply blusher & l/s with layer + airbrush
5. Alter the top with airbrush
6. Mosaic-ed the background
7. Smart-sharpen + unsharp mask the whole pic
8. Contrasted the whole pic
9. Added words on the pic

Hope u lovelies had enjoyed my post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like what you did with her! That shirt really needed to be fixed! That was the first thing I noticed on the "before" pic. You can see her bra!
I like the red hair!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_Is it possible to totally take the braces off with photoshop? My skills are not so good!_

 
I tried but... it was too fake!!


----------



## GlamDazzled (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_Is it possible to totally take the braces off with photoshop?  My skills are not so good!_

 

yep! it can be done...might take a little while though


----------



## user3 (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_*Can someone please AIM me the new Photoshop, I know Alexa said she had it, but I hate to bother her. If anyone has or knows how to, can you please let me know. My AIM name is AllINeedIsMac.*













_

 

I will PM you.


----------



## jokers_kick (Dec 8, 2005)

haha I hate doing this but can anybody show me how my hair would look a really really dark blonde color...and photoshop it a bit of course? haha I wish I had photoshop, it sounds fun


----------



## Pei (Dec 8, 2005)

Pucci, thks for the effort. I really appreciate it. 
(Reading my earlier post made me realised that i sound mean. I didn't mean to sound like that!)


Vanessa, I don't care for the after results really. It's pure good fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Honestly speaking, i find the teeth whitening part still look a lil unnatural...hmmm, so experts, how can do go about whitening teeth properly?
(Nessa, Don't be angry with me okay?)


----------



## user3 (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_Pucci, thks for the effort. I really appreciate it. 
(Reading my earlier post made me realised that i sound mean. I didn't mean to sound like that!)


Vanessa, I don't care for the after results really. It's pure good fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Honestly speaking, i find the teeth whitening part still look a lil unnatural...hmmm, so experts, how can do go about whitening teeth properly?
(Nessa, Don't be angry with me okay?)_

 

LOL I could not be angry with you. I am just learning so it's all new to me but here is where I got the info on the teeth
http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satelli...0  47024658363


----------



## fairytale22 (Dec 8, 2005)

caRpediEm17 - THANKS !!! Hehe glad to be your tester. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the eyes in the 2nd one. <3


----------



## pucci (Dec 8, 2005)

Here's some websites with before and after shots. The first site is celebrities retouched....
http://www.glennferon.com/portfolio1/index.html

This one is just random stuff..

http://homepage.mac.com/gapodaca/digital/digital.html


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 8, 2005)

Jokers_Kick; Do you have another pic? Because it's kinda hard to photoshop the hair when you have some layers all over the face.


----------



## Pei (Dec 8, 2005)

*jokers_kick*, I didn't change ur hair colour to dark blond cos I really have no idea how does dark blond look like. I tried searching the web and i got soooooo many diff tones for dark blond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are a beautiful girl and I personally think that u look fab with dark colours. Here, I changed ur hair colour to black with a purple tint.

It was indeed diff to change the hair with "hair all over the place" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I tried and it's kinda unnatural. I'll remove this pic if u don't like it.


----------



## jokers_kick (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Jokers_Kick; Do you have another pic? Because it's kinda hard to photoshop the hair when you have some layers all over the face._

 
sure :]


----------



## jokers_kick (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_*jokers_kick*, I didn't change ur hair colour to dark blond cos I really have no idea how does dark blond look like. I tried searching the web and i got soooooo many diff tones for dark blond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are a beautiful girl and I personally think that u look fab with dark colours. Here, I changed ur hair colour to black with a purple tint.

It was indeed diff to change the hair with "hair all over the place" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I tried and it's kinda unnatural. I'll remove this pic if u don't like it._

 
That actually looks really cool, I really like the purple, I've been thinking of either doing that or blue over the black, I just wanted to see the blonde would look haha. thanks!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 8, 2005)

Zap2It, thanks for the download! I'm up to par now!


----------



## user3 (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_Zap2It, thanks for the download! I'm up to par now!_

 

No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank Alexa she she sweetheart for offering and doing it


----------



## user3 (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_*jokers_kick*, I didn't change ur hair colour to dark blond cos I really have no idea how does dark blond look like. I tried searching the web and i got soooooo many diff tones for dark blond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are a beautiful girl and I personally think that u look fab with dark colours. Here, I changed ur hair colour to black with a purple tint.

It was indeed diff to change the hair with "hair all over the place" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I tried and it's kinda unnatural. I'll remove this pic if u don't like it._

 




I love that purple you did on Jokers_Kick! She looks awesome with that color!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 8, 2005)

You did a great job on the purple highlights Pei!


----------



## pucci (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok, first pic of me. This is a wedding photo, I got married in September.
Before




After





I don't know why I keep losing color in photoshop? I didn't change the levels or anything, just retouched.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 8, 2005)

I love this pic of me ( for once!) but my face looks super fat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can someone photoshop it? I would love you forever!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Pei (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 
_http://img462.imageshack.us/img462/725/gs72le.png]
I love this pic of me ( for once!) but my face looks super fat 
	

 can someone photoshop it? I would love you forever!_






I would very much love to PS for u but I still have not master the art of digital slimming


----------



## Pei (Dec 9, 2005)

*Pucci*, For u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope u like it. Likewise, I'll remove if u are not satisfied.

*Before*




*After*

After-Original size


----------



## pucci (Dec 9, 2005)

Thankyou Pei sweet heart!! Love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xmrsvindieselx
I tried this for you...


----------



## user3 (Dec 9, 2005)

Pucci, I think your original pic looks great! I was going to play around with it but I really like how it looks just the way it is.


xmrsvindieselx your face DOES NOT look fat!!! You look lovely!


----------



## GlamDazzled (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pucci* 
_Thankyou Pei sweet heart!! Love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





xmrsvindieselx
I tried this for you...








_

 
omg i love it!! thank you soo much <3

and thanks Zaptoit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3


----------



## doldrums (Dec 12, 2005)

wooow cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i love it


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 19, 2005)

well i dunno if youll like it but i tried some things here you are chick
original


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 29, 2005)

I retouched these photos slightly to start building my portfolio, do you think they're ok?


















If someone wants to add something, feel free!!


----------



## x.els.x (Dec 30, 2005)

could someone please lighten this pic if possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and make it airbrushed..and tanned :S i beg you..PLEASE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  hehe sorry i just hate these pics


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 30, 2005)

i tried to the best of my ablity for tonight lol kinda tired,but is this somewhat of what you wanted?


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 30, 2005)

and miss pumpkin those photos are wonderful i love them


----------



## x.els.x (Dec 30, 2005)

oh thank u SOOOO effing much!! i hated not being able to see the pic properlly!!

THANK YOU AGAIN SOO MUCH!!!!


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Feb 1, 2006)

wow its been sooo long since someone has posted in this place buuut i was wondering if someone could photoshop this pic of me   im breaking out (as you can tell) and for this pic i juSs want flawless skin (haha even if it isnt my own)   thanks for whoever does this! i know it takes time!


----------



## user3 (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll play around w/the pic caRpendiEm17...Send it to me VIA PM.


----------



## labwom (Feb 2, 2006)

I have acrappy pic froma webcam, can someone lighten it up for me so I can maybe see it a little beeter? pm me please!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2006)

I will PM you with it in case you never see this! I'm sure someone else has done this for you but it was an easy task...although you don't need photoshopping! Your skin is A-mazing!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

nice!


----------



## bebe (Mar 27, 2006)

oo i want a pic photo shopped.. lol any takers? fix skin etc? 


http://i1.tinypic.com/semvxv.jpg


----------



## devin (Mar 29, 2006)

will someone AIM me PS i would really appreciate me. PM me and i can give you my info. Thanks!


----------



## user3 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Bebe check it out*

BeBe I didn't know who was you so I did both
After clicking on the link click in the pic again to make it bigger to see all the detail
I am actually working on a 2nd version of this where I make your eyes look softer. This is a great pic to play around with so I am having fun.

http://specktra.net/forum/gallery/di...521&original=1


----------



## bebe (Apr 1, 2006)

nessa thanks so much thats fun! I'm the one on the right


----------



## Sanne (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow ladies I'm impressed!!!

can anyone do something for me???

I want my hair made red in this pic, (red as russian red!!!!)





and can anyone change my eyecolor to brown or blue, I'm so curious what that will look like!!!





thanks so muuch


----------



## aziza (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_BeBe I didn't know who was you so I did both
After clicking on the link click in the pic again to make it bigger to see all the detail
I am actually working on a 2nd version of this where I make your eyes look softer. This is a great pic to play around with so I am having fun.

http://specktra.net/forum/gallery/di...521&original=1_

 
Wow!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You did and awesome job...if I don't get my hands on Photoshop soon, I will shrivel up and die!


----------



## Pei (Apr 10, 2006)

A quickie lol (5 mins job, so not very well-done)

But u get the gist


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Bebe- Hope you like it... I gave you more of that dewey look..! <3


----------



## ette (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## ette (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Urbana (Apr 11, 2006)

Alexa and Glamdazzled! really good job. the eyes look amazing!


----------



## Sarah (Apr 11, 2006)

I need to get photoshop


----------



## wishlikeagirl (Apr 11, 2006)

Can someone PLEASE do something with one of these pictures??
I'm going to get photoshop and mess around a little.  Don't go real crazy w/ colors or anything because it's my headshot!!!!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...x/DSC_0071.jpg


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 11, 2006)

woah are you silly, thats a great pic as it is... i dont even see a blemish to repair!


----------



## devin (Apr 11, 2006)

glamdazzled i really need you to do a tut on how to do the skin like that.....plllleeeaaazzzeee!!


----------



## GlamDazzled (Apr 11, 2006)

yesss!! Devin I promise I will...I didnt forget about ya!! 

Look for it in the next few days.


----------



## angelshimmer (Apr 12, 2006)

id love someone to photoshop me!!! these all look amazing you have talent! xx


----------



## Sanne (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_A quickie lol (5 mins job, so not very well-done)

But u get the gist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_



_

 
OMG thanks so much!!!

I look really weird with brown eyes, but blue is kinda cool.... Hmmmm


----------



## askewedmind (Apr 23, 2006)

Just wanted to get some opinions I was playin around this afternoon getting in some practice.

before



after




Please view large its a bit more impresive lol.


----------



## bebe (Apr 24, 2006)

wow she looks a heck of a lot better the second time lol


----------



## inlucesco (Apr 24, 2006)

Heheh, the original is in my profile.  I always wanted blue hair, but lacked the nerve...


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 24, 2006)

deleted the pics.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *askewedmind* 
_Just wanted to get some opinions I was playin around this afternoon getting in some practice.

before



after




Please view large its a bit more impresive lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that is REALLY impressive... especially if you are just a beginner... she looks awesome in the after shot =)


----------



## askewedmind (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks I'm teaching myself to realistically retouch.


----------



## user79 (Apr 29, 2006)

Heres my version of the beautiful Padmita. 

Before:





After:






Background is a bit messy but I was getting a bit impatient with it, hehe.


----------



## sandyisntcool (Apr 29, 2006)

well i have paintshop pro [ ICK ] and i don't normally do face touch ups or anything, i make graphics and little things like so.. 
















[i don't know why they look blurred, i think it was resized. :/]

and i would love to know where you got photoshop. maybe someone can send me a link? :/ i'm so sick of psp.

i would love whoever can help me out, ive been trying to get a copy for monthssss. 

THANKS SO MUCH.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 1, 2006)

*Retouching Photos*

Hey everyone im looking for someone to retouch my photo "if possible" i took it with my phone and it came out hmmm kinda fuzzy. I dont have anything on my PC that would allow me to retouch it. Plus i wouldnt know how  If anyone out there can help PLEEEEEZ i would apriciate it soo soo freaking much.

thanks


----------



## MzEmo (May 3, 2006)

*Photoshop ...*

i was bored today so i decided to mess around with my pictures on photoshop. Trying to improve my PSing skills. Well heres my product. I liked how it made me have purple blush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (AND THIS IS MY FIRST TIME POSTING A PIC OF MYSELF SO DONT MAKE FUN )

BEFORE:





AFTER:


----------



## Shimmer (May 3, 2006)

oooooooooooooo interesting...


----------



## Shimmer (May 3, 2006)




----------



## midnightlouise (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 
_i was bored today so i decided to mess around with my pictures on photoshop. Trying to improve my PSing skills. Well heres my product. I liked how it made me have purple blush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (AND THIS IS MY FIRST TIME POSTING A PIC OF MYSELF SO DONT MAKE FUN )

BEFORE:





AFTER:



_

 

I really like that! And you're very pretty!!!


----------



## Life In Return (May 4, 2006)

Y'all should check out Glenn Feron's work:

http://www.glennferon.com/portfolio1/

*Before & After*


----------



## VogueInfection (May 4, 2006)

Oh can someone please photoshop any of these pictures? Just 1?















I don't have PSP on this computer because it's a work computer. Thanx soo soo much!


----------



## samila18 (May 5, 2006)

ohhh I know it's been awhile since the consecutive posts were being posted, but can ANYONE somehow send me PSP (preferrably a recent version) I really need it for school and, well, can't shell out $1,000! think of all the MAC I could buy! geeez.. I would appreciate it so much - PhatOne26 is the sn..... just IM me first or whatever so I'm not like "huuuh?" if I get the message.. and if I'm away just make sure that I'm at the comp.. I usually am, but you never know.... I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rawr* 
_Oh can someone please photoshop any of these pictures? Just 1?
_

 
The only one I could really work with was the first one. If you had a higher qual pic, I could have done a bit more. Sorry.


----------



## VogueInfection (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_The only one I could really work with was the first one. If you had a higher qual pic, I could have done a bit more. Sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 

Oh but I still like it! Thx!


----------



## Shimmer (May 5, 2006)

no problem


----------



## VogueInfection (May 5, 2006)

Oh well :/


----------



## Shimmer (May 5, 2006)

it's too small. :/


----------



## VogueInfection (May 6, 2006)

*sigh* lol


----------



## myrifle (May 7, 2006)

Before:





After:




i just got photoshop earlier today, so hope all goes well, rawr!


----------



## VogueInfection (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myrifle* 
_Before:





After:




i just got photoshop earlier today, so hope all goes well, rawr!_

 
Omg it scared me a little at first lol, but I like this one too! I will use this as my myspace pic.


----------



## Sweet16x2 (May 9, 2006)

Hey SugarAsh182,

I have an eye EXACTYLY like yours!  My main eye color is blue, but one of them is half brown!  (Except mine is my right eye).  I used to hate it as a kid, but it doesn't bother me anymore.  I love seeing someone else with the same thing!


----------



## CuteEpy2112 (May 10, 2006)

ahh gorgeousss <3


----------



## kaliraksha (May 10, 2006)

I did a Beyone photoshop over... not like she needs it but I'll show!

after





before


----------



## mishy1053 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Life In Return* 
_Y'all should check out Glenn Feron's work:

http://www.glennferon.com/portfolio1/
_

 
Wow, some of those were pretty crazy.  Its amazing what photoshop can do.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rawr* 
_Oh can someone please photoshop any of these pictures? Just 1?















I don't have PSP on this computer because it's a work computer. Thanx soo soo much!_

 
This is what i came up with. Its not the best but ehhh i tried.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 13, 2006)

here is one i did of my friend


----------



## user3 (May 14, 2006)

Nice job hyperRealGurl!


----------



## Shimmer (May 14, 2006)

this started out as a black and white pic.


----------



## ette (May 14, 2006)

heres some of my work:



























































meh thats all i could find.


----------



## Shimmer (May 14, 2006)

what is the font in the last header? the pink "junkie"


----------



## ette (May 14, 2006)

i'm not sure, i haven't used paintshop pro in a while, i think it is violation.


----------



## Shimmer (May 14, 2006)

hmm.
I've got violation. I'll have to look at that again


----------



## purpleroom (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## stacey (Jun 7, 2006)

ooo need help guys. this picture is for my business cards and website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HELP PLEASE! my photoshop isn't installed on this computer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Just make it... better quality and make me look skinny!


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Jun 7, 2006)

i didnt know this thread was here. Im a ps addict.
This is an old pic i edited this morning.


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Jun 7, 2006)

and this is a banner i made for Lauren aka The Queen of Blending. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as you can see, i love pink and green. Oh and i never sleep 8)


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 13, 2006)

Omg! I love everyone's work on PS! I wanted to learn how to use it again, but I forgot most of them... been a year lol.. im not really good so yea lol... i need to install my PS and it wont let me.. it says something but i dont understand lol.. im asian so yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  someone please help me!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_heres some of my work:



























































meh thats all i could find._

 

girl you have some mad skills forreals.. you will need to teach me when i find out what's wrong with my other laptop because it wont let me install.. grrrrrrrrrrr... i did install in once and i deleted because I had a virus from one of those aim thingy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not it's tripping...


----------



## Jaim (Aug 13, 2006)

I used to make so many website layouts... now it's rare for me! I made this after not using photoshop for a year or two so I feel sorta rusty. ;p

I resized it since it was sorta big.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 13, 2006)

recent headers


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 13, 2006)

can somebody do my picture?


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_












recent headers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You have mad skills! I love them all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You use adobe to create all of those? Or paint shop pro? Or a combination of both? I need to go learn how to do all of that now


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 13, 2006)

photoshop
I started out using paintshop years ago but I don't know how to do anything with it anymore.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_












recent headers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I LOVE these!! You're so talented


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to work on the creativity and the framing of them. Encouragement is appreciated.


----------



## always.27 (Aug 17, 2006)

my attemot....http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n...otoshopped.jpg


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 17, 2006)

good work.


----------



## ette (Aug 17, 2006)

Latest work (haven't done anything in a long time!!):


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 5, 2006)

can someone please fix this up for me? it was scanned so its kinda small & blurred! thanks!!1


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 5, 2006)

It has to be a bit higher resolution  :/


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_It has to be a bit higher resolution  :/_

 

i honestly have no idea what that means haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







please explain


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 5, 2006)

when you scan it in, it should offer you the option of what resolution you want it to be, the higher the resolution the better the pic to work with.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_when you scan it in, it should offer you the option of what resolution you want it to be, the higher the resolution the better the pic to work with._

 

im so dumb when it comes to this stuff haha..i didnt scan it though bc my scanner is crap and wont workk thanks anyway doll<3


----------



## Jaim (Sep 6, 2006)

Here's my half Photoshop, half Illustrator thingy... I got lazy and started making crap up and the end of this project... haha.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Sep 6, 2006)

Jaim, that looks awesome!!! I've always wanted to learn how to do that but no one to teach me. You're so talented


----------



## Jaim (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 
_Jaim, that looks awesome!!! I've always wanted to learn how to do that but no one to teach me. You're so talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not really talent, just boredom!

I made a pretty poor excuse for a tutorial, originally for someone else on this board. I suck and rarely finish my stuff though. Check it out if you'd like!

http://iloverocks.net/skank/tutorial


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Sep 6, 2006)

Thankkkkk youuuu so much, Jaim! I appreciate it. I'm going to try it out sometimes during my spare time. I'm reading it right now and already bookmarked it


----------



## Jaim (Sep 6, 2006)

Good luck to ya!


----------



## Silvana (Sep 23, 2006)

My roomie





and I took this shot and then it reminded me of clara bow, so I had to mess with it.


----------



## Pinkdaze (Sep 23, 2006)

Would anyone be able to make my hair blonde in this picture and/or just see what you can come up with?






Thanks!


----------



## Silvana (Sep 23, 2006)

and a horrible attempt at blonding you


----------



## fairytale22 (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinkdaze* 
_Would anyone be able to make my hair blonde in this picture and/or just see what you can come up with?






Thanks!_

 
I had fun with this one...


----------



## Pinkdaze (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairytale22* 
_I had fun with this one..._

 
Those are amazing, thank you!
I'm so glad you changed my eye colour, I've been looking at coloured contacts so this helps


----------



## Pinkdaze (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Silvana* 
_and a horrible attempt at blonding you_

 
Oooh cool, thanks!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Sep 27, 2006)

Great photoshopping ladies!

FYI - you can also buy promo discs off of ebay for great prices....


----------



## MAC Mel (Oct 5, 2006)

here's some of my photoshop pics...just for fun.


----------



## MAC Mel (Oct 5, 2006)

clickable thumbnails...


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 5, 2006)

toooooo cute!


----------



## hundove (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow!!!! Please, can anyone teach us how to change the eye color and still make it look natural?


----------



## MAC_Britt (Nov 20, 2006)

i do alot in ps also 
here's some of my work....


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hundove* 

 
_Wow!!!! Please, can anyone teach us how to change the eye color and still make it look natural?_

 
Magnetic lasso around the iris of the eye, press and hold shift, then magnetic lasso around the iris of the other eye.
Hit ctrl-j.
then, 
hit ctrl-b.

adjust as you want.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Magnetic lasso around the iris of the eye, press and hold shift, then magnetic lasso around the iris of the other eye.
Hit ctrl-j.
then, 
hit ctrl-b.

adjust as you want._

 
What do CtRl J and CTRL B do? B/C I tried and I can't make it work =(

Thanks, Shimmer!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_What do CtRl J and CTRL B do? B/C I tried and I can't make it work =(

Thanks, Shimmer!_

 
are you using photoshop?

ctrl+j = make new layer from selection
ctrl+b = adjust color balance.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_are you using photoshop?

ctrl+j = make new layer from selection
ctrl+b = adjust color balance._

 

Yes, ma'am Adobe Photoshop CS. Thanks for the info though I can figure it out from that I believe.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 20, 2006)

I love this thread! Has anyone photoshopped anything recently or does anyone have any requests that I may play with? Thanks for posting, guys =)


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 20, 2006)

I have, I've just been really really lazy lately.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Magnetic lasso around the iris of the eye, press and hold shift, then magnetic lasso around the iris of the other eye.
Hit ctrl-j.
then, 
hit ctrl-b.

adjust as you want._

 
Jamie ur the shit gurl....... i tried this and it worked. so much easier than how i was doing it before........


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 20, 2006)

I love love love hotkeys. They make life a LOT easier.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm just starting to use the hot keys. Shimmer, I know this is vital to photoshop and I can't figure out quite how to use them. Any suggestions or words of advice on layers? How to use them, what types? What do they do? I'm lost on like blanking out part of the skin and changing it and coloring it back in. I usually do what I want and then use the history tool to get things back... but that can be really mind bogling. Thank you beforetime as well!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm not sure what you're asking, shoot me a PM and give me more detail.


----------



## leenabutt (Dec 20, 2006)

OMG photoshop is one of the loves of my lifeee ahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's "some" of my work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's a lot....i'm warning you.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 20, 2006)

those eyes are haunting... how did you do it? do you have before pics? lovely talent!


----------



## leenabutt (Dec 20, 2006)

yesss i dooo. which one would you like a "before" for?


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 20, 2006)

specifically the close up of the eyes with the cool color... it's so close yet looks really good


----------



## leenabutt (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2006)

wow~~~~~~~~~~~~~ stuning!


----------



## shadowprincess (Dec 27, 2006)

just did this.. thought i'd share






and a tutorial for this that i posted on my blog... hope someone finds it useful
http://paradoxofreality.blogspot.com...r-picture.html


----------



## tanitabg (Dec 28, 2006)

*please*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I love this thread! Has anyone photoshopped anything recently or does anyone have any requests that I may play with? Thanks for posting, guys =)_

 
Hi kaliraksha , would you  play  with  my pictures? I realy want to see my self  totaly or atleast  a bit changed  )  Thanks in advance . God, i dont know how to post bigger pics  >  Please help


----------



## oh.my.goodies (Jan 1, 2007)

leenabutt you're gorgeous.


----------



## shadowprincess (Jan 2, 2007)

tutorial for adding lipgloss to pics
http://paradoxofreality.blogspot.com/2007/...s-tutorial.html






tutorial for black and white picture with focus objects in color:
http://paradoxofreality.blogspot.com/2007/...with-focus.html


----------



## Mandaryna (Jan 3, 2007)

Can someone photoshop one of my pictures, pretty please:






or this one






whichever is easier to work with.


----------



## leenabutt (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oh.my.goodies* 

 
_leenabutt you're gorgeous._

 
aww thank you so much!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandaryna* 

 
_Can someone photoshop one of my pictures, pretty please:






or this one






whichever is easier to work with._

 

sure i'll do it!


----------



## Mandaryna (Jan 3, 2007)

Woah, I love it, thanks a bunch


----------



## shadowprincess (Jan 4, 2007)

i played around with your picture too... i hope you don't mind. i'm still learning so i'm not very good. i hope u like them though.


----------



## amoona (Jan 4, 2007)

duuuude i want photoshop lol. isn't it like super expensive?! who wants to give me the software for free?! hehe


----------



## shadowprincess (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tanitabg* 

 
_Hi kaliraksha , would you  play  with  my pictures? I realy want to see my self  totaly or atleast  a bit changed  )  Thanks in advance . God, i dont know how to post bigger pics  >  Please help_

 
i'm not kaliraksha ... i hope you don't mind me PS-ing your pics.
i think u are really pretty and i really didnt wanna do too much.... but here's what i got...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope u like this...


----------



## Mandaryna (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowprincess* 

 
_i played around with your picture too... i hope you don't mind. i'm still learning so i'm not very good. i hope u like them though.














_

 
Wow, thanks so much. They look so awesome!


----------



## amoona (Jan 4, 2007)

hey i found this website. ne1 think it's safe to order from them? i used to have photoshop and frontpage. i loved frontpage but i didn't even get to use photoshop n then we moved and i lost it.


----------



## JULIA (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_duuuude i want photoshop lol. isn't it like super expensive?! who wants to give me the software for free?! hehe_

 
Use torrents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for photoshop...here's some weak attempts at editing!










This isn't me by the way. It's a friend who wanted me to turn her into a zombie.


----------



## shadowprincess (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 

 
_Use torrents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for photoshop...here's some weak attempts at editing!

http://img234.imageshack.us/img234/9...6b4ccfezn9.jpg
http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/7...8709bbfpf6.jpg

This isn't me by the way. It's a friend who wanted me to turn her into a zombie._

 
wow... great PS work there... love it! i love the second pic a lot..


----------



## geeko (Jan 5, 2007)

shadow, your tutorial is great! I followed your instructions and photoshopped the scan pic of my danse mailer...

i'm a noob at photoshop...:x Sorry for the slight line in between cause the card was folder when mailed to me


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 5, 2007)

WOW! You guys are awesome at this...now I want my pics ps'ed


----------



## JULIA (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowprincess* 

 
_wow... great PS work there... love it! i love the second pic a lot.._

 

Thanks!


----------



## MAC Mel (Jan 5, 2007)

does anyone know where to get some cool brushes?


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 5, 2007)

deviantart.com


----------



## MAC Mel (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks =)


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 5, 2007)

no problem.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 9, 2007)

tanitabg, I'm so sorry! I asked for pics then I ignored them! Sigh me! I really want to mess around with this pic more but was curious as to how different you wanted to look? Any specific hair color/eye color/shade of tan... etc? You are so beautiful


My version







red hair/blue eyes version- its kind of messy... since its my first big color change






not a big change from the original gorgeous pic


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandaryna* 

 
_Can someone photoshop one of my pictures, pretty please:






or this one






whichever is easier to work with._

 

you have such vivid eyes and great skin... all you ladies are beautiful... it seems almost pointless to mess around in PS... I'm just getting into photomanipulation... I'm a little behind the trends but I've been turning photos into Sin City like "posters"... heh.


----------



## shadowprincess (Jan 10, 2007)

second attempt... hope u like it





made ur eyes bigger, changed the color, changed hair color, changed face structure, changed nose shape, smoothed skin, smoothed wrinkles, changed top lip shape, changed lip color, added blusher, changed scarf color, changed eyeshadow color....


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowprincess* 

 
_second attempt... hope u like it



_

 
How do you get the glow it's lovely.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 10, 2007)

diffuse glow will do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_


----------



## shadowprincess (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pure Vanity* 

 
_How do you get the glow it's lovely._

 
hi, i posted the tutorial (more like a link) of how i did it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/showpost.php...&postcount=262


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowprincess* 

 
_hi, i posted the tutorial (more like a link) of how i did it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/showpost.php...&postcount=262_

 
Aw thank you.

Brush resources
http://www.ajoyfulheart.com/pspphoto...hresources.htm


----------



## mmmango (Jan 12, 2007)

So I got really bored and played around with a pic of me and my friend... I followed most of the tutorials I found on here and here's what I got:




to




anime? hahah =P


----------



## tanitabg (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_tanitabg, I'm so sorry! I asked for pics then I ignored them! Sigh me! I really want to mess around with this pic more but was curious as to how different you wanted to look? Any specific hair color/eye color/shade of tan... etc? You are so beautiful


_

 
Thanks for  this  O my God I use to be with red hair   - not my colour . 
I wanted to see my self with very very blond hair and tanned skin ( never happens to me  ) ,  and  2-3  shadesh darker than my original colour  hair.


----------



## shadowprincess (Jan 22, 2007)

Very simple and quick tutorial to add a little oomph to pics.... this is just a very simple tut...

change your eyecolor in a snap... get smooth skin .... and some glamour with dreamy effect

http://paradoxofreality.blogspot.com/2007/...th-skin-ps.html


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 22, 2007)

ehhh ive been playing around a bit with PS2... this week i learned how to use the sumdge brush...


I used the pic of Gwen that was on a Specktra post

*Original pic*






Flawless skin using smudge brush... heh this one kinda looks fucked up iforgot to lock the layer u can see where i over smudged lol


----------



## shadowprincess (Jan 23, 2007)

Whiten eyes, add lashes and add blusher
http://paradoxofreality.blogspot.com...stutorial.html


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowprincess* 

 
_Whiten eyes, add lashes and add blusher
http://paradoxofreality.blogspot.com...stutorial.html




_

 
I find ur ps2 tuts to be very friendly to unfamilar users like myself.. thank you so much for sharing... annd plz keep the tuts comming!


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Jan 24, 2007)

OMG.. I thought that you photoshopped that first pic of Gwen to make her look bad! lol! is that a real pic of her that has had no retouching??


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *puffyamiyumifan* 

 
_OMG.. I thought that you photoshopped that first pic of Gwen to make her look bad! lol! is that a real pic of her that has had no retouching??_

 
Ppl say that picture was made to make her look her bad.. some ppl this thats the untouched pciture of her.. i really dont know.. i just saved that pic to work on and practice on


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 24, 2007)

Here are two I did of myself...
same pic, but I added a glowy look to it.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 25, 2007)

Im going back into making blended pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is my recent one


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Feb 16, 2007)

posting this one now, its one of my faves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Guns N Roses rawk!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_posting this one now, its one of my faves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Guns N Roses rawk!_

 

holy shit u took it back... way back... this is freaking AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hah i remeber listening to Guns N Roses watching my cousin Jenny spraying aqua net hair spray with a cig. hanging out of her mouth jamming to "Sweet Child of Mine"


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: please*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tanitabg* 

 
_Hi kaliraksha , would you play with my pictures? I realy want to see my self totaly or atleast a bit changed ) Thanks in advance . God, i dont know how to post bigger pics > Please help_

 
Hopefully you like these I've made for you!!!
You're so gorgeous!

ORIGINAL:






MY VERSIONS:


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 27, 2007)

I posted a thread about my photoshopped pics if you'd like to see here: http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=65911


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 

 
_i'm horrible at explaining stuff like that.. i found some good tutorials, though.

http://fotofects.com/articles/88/1/Hair-Dye
http://simplygfx.com/pstutorials.php..._from=&ucat=2&
http://saberfusion.com/haircolor.php_

 
The last site is awesome!!! thanks for posting them....i followed the tutorial and changed my eye color to green!!!!
Before




After


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 3, 2007)

I had an over-exposed piccy of myself so i changed it lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and added a line from a song of im sure Hyperrealgurl will know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im not even a redhead in real life haha


----------



## honyd (Mar 8, 2007)

this is sooooooo effin sweet... i wants one !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... no money due to macaholic ways...sighs... so who wants to do mine???  pleaaaaaaaaaasssssses


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 9, 2007)

done some more graphics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









wallpapers (if you like it, use it if you wanna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honyd* 

 
_this is sooooooo effin sweet... i wants one !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... no money due to macaholic ways...sighs... so who wants to do mine??? pleaaaaaaaaaasssssses_

 
PM me the big version of the pics and I will!!


----------



## Mandaryna (Apr 5, 2007)

I did this with gimp. I think it's not that bad.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 21, 2007)

i did a slight editing with my photoshop, just generally adjusting the lighting


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 21, 2007)

Anyone who's photoshop proficient, have you ever been bored and made a MAC wallpaper? I'm super bored with mine, and quickly whipped something up. Seriously, I'm trying to start to learn layers and whatnot in these photo programs to try and express my creativity (which I find I don't have much of, being a busy student and maybe future accountant or financial planner)! So I want to learn some stuff, get more creative, etc. 

Anyone have some MAC wallpaper they'd like to share, plz post/link!
I'm definitely going to check out some tutorial links to see what I can figure out! So much to learn...ahhh!

Thanks in advance!

P.S. I've attached the one I played with just now. Please give me advice if its too much, cluttered, busy, boring, etc! Also the resolution went down b/c I had to shrink it to be able to upload. And there's room for your icons at the top left, and bottom right.


----------



## jakirachen (Jul 14, 2008)

Can someone post a tut about blending pix using PhotoShop? Pretty plz with cherry on top!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's a little bit of the stuff I've done on photoshop. I have the CS2 version, to be honest I'm not very good at it, haven't had the programme that long and even so I've hardly used it. I'm sure I'll learn more and improve in time, but for now -

Some icons, I mainly like to do icons, first 8 are of a friend of mine for her website etc.




















































And I'll link to these two because they are a little larger -
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...blend33444.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...lpaper3347.jpg

And here's a Barbie Loves MAC wallpaper I made, for those who asked people to share MAC wallpapers -
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...g?t=1216161168


----------



## mactabby (Sep 4, 2008)

I LOVE photoshop! Theres so much that program can do. Heres just something little I made last night for my myspace page. You all can snag it if you want to. ;-)


----------

